# Extras



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

We are going this weekend to look at the outback. i have a new 2005 chevy 1500 with the v8, 5300. If we purchase a trailer what are some of the extras we will need? thanks so much jerry


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

A fistfull of cash wouldn't hurt!

To get it home:
A weight distributing hitch w/sway control,
An electric brake controller,
Towing mirrors,
Insurance policy

To camp:
Fresh water Hoses,
Electrical adapters, extension cord,
wheel chocks,
Leveling blocks,
Sewer hoses and adapters,
TP & chemical,
the list can be endless...but these items are basic, and necessary.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

A flashlight.

Trust me on this one.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

What Jolly said is about it. And, the flashlight! You also might want to take some lawn chairs. After you get passed what is required for towing, then the rest is just "extra". After your first trip you will discover what you really need for those things you want to do, but generally, just tow it to where you want to be and then enjoy. These things come pretty well equipped (mine even had a flashlight), so don't worry about it too much. Somewhere around here I have a checklist of what to take, but it is really geared to a full-timer. I can post it if you want.


----------



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

Most RV dealers offer a 'starter kit'. The kit includes wheel chocks, sewer hoses, fresh water hose, water pressure regulator, chemicals for the toilet, 15A/30A converter plug, RV toilet paper, etc. We bought one when we picked up our 23RS last year - it even came in a large Rubbermaid container.

Aside from leveling blocks or boards, you should also have a block of wood (6x6 or a couple of pieces of 2x8 to stack) for under your tongue jack. You'll find that you sometimes need a little extra height to keep your jack from topping out.

Once you are camping a few times, you'll know what you want to pack. The list will probably include things like lighter, flashlights, basic tools, lug wrench for trailer (I have the folding one from WallyWorld), coax cable for when your campground has cable hookup.

The weight distribution, sway control and electric brake controller will cost you the most money. The insurance can be either very inexpensive or up to $250 or so per year. Make sure that the insurance you get is for an RV, and that you are covered when your camper is stationary and unhooked from your tow vehicle. The policy we got was from RV America, and it covered everything like tree branch damage, roadside assistance for the trailer, etc. It also covered full replacement value for the camper for up to five years after the purchase date. This really came in handy when our storage area was flooded last September!

Get to the dealership with a full tank of gas. You won't believe how much you'll use when towing a camper, and I'm sure that you won't want to pull 40+ feet of tow vehicle and camper into a convenience store gas station on your first outing!

Best of luck!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Add to the list a jack (hydrolic type), torque wrench, and a lug wrench that fits your lug nuts.
A small toolbox with screwdrivers, a square drive tip, adjustable wrench, pliers, etc. - Nothing fancy just some basics.
a BBQ grill
an inexpensive DVD player and small TV for when it rains.

Best thing to do is set up camp in it once you get home in the driveway and spend the weekend in it. You'll find that you'll probably be running back and forth into the house for a lot of things. Everything you go in the house to get, add to the list to buy one for the camper. Dishes, glasses, cooking utensils, pans, skillets, towels, sheets, pillows, CDs, salt pepper, basic cooking spices, coffee maker and filters, coffee cups, one of those fireplace lighters, cleaning supplies.

get a small indoor/outdoor rug 6'x8' at least to put down outside in front of the doorway (helps keep the inside clean). A broom and a small bucket.

Make sure to get a pressure regulator for the city water hookup and a "Y" for the hose bib hookup. This allows you to hook up an extra hose outside , usually comes in handy.

A small folding table to use outside for cooking, etc.

some plastic bins to put stuff in, I keep all my hookup gear (hoses, regulator, electric cord (30 amp) extension) sewer line fittings, etc all together in one) along with a roll of paper towels.

Oh yeah, either some disposable rubber gloves or other type rubber gloves for when your dumpng your holding tanks.

and most importantly a cooler of adult beverages for when your all set up.

Good luck and happy camping, Glenn


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

PghOutback said:


> Most RV dealers offer a 'starter kit'. The kit includes wheel chocks, sewer hoses, fresh water hose, water pressure regulator, chemicals for the toilet, 15A/30A converter plug, RV toilet paper, etc. We bought one when we picked up our 23RS last year - it even came in a large Rubbermaid container.
> 
> Aside from leveling blocks or boards, you should also have a block of wood (6x6 or a couple of pieces of 2x8 to stack) for under your tongue jack. You'll find that you sometimes need a little extra height to keep your jack from topping out.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for all the advice. We are camping in a 76 Apache pop up now. So we have been camping for 9 nyears or so. What type of hitch (sway bars do you all recommend)? And rough price.

Thanks jerry


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> What type of hitch (sway bars do you all recommend)? And rough price.


That will depend a lot on what you are comfortable with, what trailer you get, and what your tow vehicle is.

Probably the best all around hitch/sway unit for money would be the "Equal-i-zer" brand hitch. You can get that from RVwholesalers.com for about $400 delivered. With the heavier tongue wgts, you could also go with the Reese Straight Line, which is basically a trunnion WD hitch, with a Dual Cam HP sway control sold in the same box. These can be had for about $600 from various on-line dealers, or locally.

If money is no object, and you want the "best", at least as reported by their owners, then the Hensley Arrow is the way to go. It sells for around $3000.00, and comes with a lifetime warranty to prevent all sway. I feel this is a bit much to pay for a hitch, but anyone I have talked to the owns one claims it is worth every penny.

Don't forget the brake controller. The Tekonsha Prodigy is probably the best bang for the buck in that department. I think around $100 at RVwholesalers.com. Again, if price is no object, a Brakesmart unit for around $375 is reported to be an exceptional controller. It uses sensors in the TV's brake cylinder to sense hydralic pressure, and proportially applies the trailer brakes to match. I don't know of anyone using one of these yet, so all of my info is from the manufacturers web page.

Take the time to research each of the products available. Both Hensley, and Equal-i-zer offer free videos of their products, and they are worth looking at.

Good luck,

Tim


----------



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

What a coincidence! Our first camper was a 1977 Apache pop up. You gotta love the hard sides and the orange color.







My brother-in-law has it now, since we got the 23 RS.

It's funny that the 23RS didn't seem much heavier or harder to tow than the Apache. We pulled both with a 2003 Explorer with 4.6L V8, 3.73 LS, and tow package. I think the Apaches are a little on the heavy side compared to the current pop ups on the market.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

All of the above

A small tool box and loads of fun









Enjoy

Thor


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

PghOutback said:


> What a coincidence! Our first camper was a 1977 Apache pop up. You gotta love the hard sides and the orange color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pghoutback I agree they are much heavier than todays pop ups. Ours is blue in color.

I hate to sell our pop up i paid 300.00$ for it 9 years ago and it still works fine, but the wife is tired of the time it takes to set everything up. I admit it takes more out of me then it did 9 years ago( age i guess).

Will it do me anygood to try a negotiate any of these items in with the trailer? I know it never hurts but with all of your experience has anyone had any luck?


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

With your full size pickup I would recommend the Equalizer W/D hitch. It will provide you with a stable and enjoyable ride.

Wayne


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

macfish said:


> Will it do me anygood to try a negotiate any of these items in with the trailer? I know it never hurts but with all of your experience has anyone had any luck?
> [snapback]23520[/snapback]​


I think it is useful to try to roll up everything. Insure that they itemize the extras so that you have an idea if they are overcharging you for stuff. When I started negotiating I asked for several thing to include hitch and brake control. They said they would "throw in the hitch and control that was worth $1200" I asked them to take off the $1200 and I will bring my own gear. I think one of the best options is to get a $XX "shopping spree" in their parts department. Then you can decide what you want to spend the money on. JMHO.

Good luck

Jared


----------



## rives35 (Feb 1, 2005)

macfish,

I got my 2005 trailer, Reese hitch and dual cam sway contol, and brake controller, all in one price. Buying a trailer compared to buying a car. Set your price with everything you want included. I said I wanted everythng for $17,500 and I got it. I may have gotten lucky but I was very happy.

Good Luck,



macfish said:


> PghOutback said:
> 
> 
> > What a coincidence! Our first camper was a 1977 Apache pop up. You gotta love the hard sides and the orange color.
> ...


----------

